# Harris and Hoole - Havant



## aphelion

Tesco have opened a new Harris and Hoole cafe in Havant today,

So with minimal expectations, I thought i'd wander down and take a look...

The layout is modern and inviting, and there is a good selection of (non-tesco) related food/drink items.

They have good espresso (nuova simonelli) and filter equipment, plus some items for sale (aeropress, V60, CCD, beans etc.)

They use rebranded Union Roasted beans - a seasonal espresso blend, and brumas del zurqui for filter.

Considering its in the middle of a large supermarket, it is actually a nice place to spend some time.

It is their first day opening, so the staff are understandably a bit "fresh".

However, they did have 2 discreet H&H instructors overlooking the operations.

So, i went straight in for the kill....2 double espressos please!

I waited approx 3 mins whilst someone who looked about 12 years old knocked around behind the equipment.

Expectations were low....

3 minutes later they turned up...

WTF!! they looked incredible, tiger stripes, nice H&H crockery..

I don't want to big them up too much, and i don't know how much is down to first day, instructor supervision etc.

But no joke, it was the best balanced espresso i've tasted this year!

Will pop back there this week to check consistency, order a few other things, flat white, filter etc.

It basically looks like tesco have not messed around with things too much (yet!)

Here's hoping they don't change anything.

Anyone else used H&H?


----------



## 2971

Nice, I'm really enjoying Union beans myself at the moment. Wonder if they have a recent roast date. Wonder if they'll continue to have a recent roast date...


----------



## DavidBondy

aphelion said:


> Anyone else used H&H?


I've used the one in Tesco on the A1(M) at Hatfield. It has been open a while. I was singularly un-impressed by the double espresso that I had on my one visit. It took an age to arrive and was almost cold with hardly any crema left. I suspect it had been forgotten and left standing. I rejected it and asked for another which, while warm enough was not very good. Very bitter. I suspect that once the instructors have departed and the staff has become all students from the local university (or Hatfield Poly as I call it) then standards drop. Let's hope that Havant doesn't follow suit!


----------



## aphelion

DavidBondy said:


> I've used the one in Tesco on the A1(M) at Hatfield. It has been open a while. I was singularly un-impressed by the double espresso that I had on my one visit. It took an age to arrive and was almost cold with hardly any crema left. I suspect it had been forgotten and left standing. I rejected it and asked for another which, while warm enough was not very good. Very bitter. I suspect that once the instructors have departed and the staff has become all students from the local university (or Hatfield Poly as I call it) then standards drop. Let's hope that Havant doesn't follow suit!


Yep, that's my main concern, what happens when the instructors depart..

Fingers crossed the quality remains anyway.


----------



## aphelion

Just went back for a flat white - 3 bloody sizes??

Picked the smallest - 8oz - double shot

Not bad, didn't quite work in milk for me...

Apparently they are using a union single estate from guatemala (not blend as previously suggested).


----------



## aphelion

wintoid said:


> Nice, I'm really enjoying Union beans myself at the moment. Wonder if they have a recent roast date. Wonder if they'll continue to have a recent roast date...


The beans they were using were fresh.

Went to buy some a minute ago, but they are charging £9.50 for 300g (probably a £3/£4 markup from union).

Dunno if they had a roast date on the bag, but I definitely wouldn't have bought them if they didn't.

Got chatting to one of the instructors, they're switching to a new seasonal blend next week.

Shame, cos the SO guatemalan they are using is excellent.

My guess is the new blend will work better in milk


----------



## Barry Cook

We've also had a H+H open in the big Tesco's in Swindon. I'm hoping to visit on Sunday afternoon, as unfortunately on weekdays they shut before we do so I can't get there in the week!

Remember that H+H are majority-owned by the Tolleys, who created Taylor St Barista in London, which in turn has very close relationships with Union. Rogue Espresso by Union was designed in partnership with Taylor St, so I would expect any coffees at H+H to be high quality and freshly roasted.

As for H+H staff training, I would hope that if anyone was not happy with the product they received to notify the store management before going online and venting their spleen. I say this as I would much rather my customers told me before telling anyone else!

And before anyone asks, I have no link to H+H


----------



## aphelion

Barry Cook said:


> We've also had a H+H open in the big Tesco's in Swindon. I'm hoping to visit on Sunday afternoon, as unfortunately on weekdays they shut before we do so I can't get there in the week!
> 
> Remember that H+H are majority-owned by the Tolleys, who created Taylor St Barista in London, which in turn has very close relationships with Union. Rogue Espresso by Union was designed in partnership with Taylor St, so I would expect any coffees at H+H to be high quality and freshly roasted.
> 
> As for H+H staff training, I would hope that if anyone was not happy with the product they received to notify the store management before going online and venting their spleen. I say this as I would much rather my customers told me before telling anyone else!
> 
> And before anyone asks, I have no link to H+H


Yep agreed,

I've been in there a few times now since monday, and the coffee has been reliably pretty good.

They have now switched from single origin to their regular seasonal blend.

I believe this is a blend made exclusively for H&H by Union as follows:-

70% Asprotimana, Colombia

30% Fazendas Bobolink, Brazil

Tasting notes - Creamy notes of dark chocolate and toffee harmonise with tart cherry flavours.

I would say its roasted light/medium, and is on the fruity side.

I've had a good chat with some of the staff, who are pretty friendly and polite.

They seem to actually care about their coffee at least.

Anyway, it's definitely not Starbucks, Costa, Nero, which in my opinion is a really good thing.

But if you like your coffee on the darker side of life then I would probably avoid.


----------



## Blackstone

in the news today, tesco to shut 6 H&Hs


----------



## Mrboots2u

Blackstone said:


> in the news today, tesco to shut 6 H&Hs


It's the costly premium barista machines that are doing it. ...

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/business/news/tesco-coffee-chain-harris--hoole-goes-off-the-boil-9679707.html


----------



## Blackstone

Mrboots2u said:


> It's the costly premium barista machines that are doing it. ...
> 
> http://www.independent.co.uk/news/business/news/tesco-coffee-chain-harris--hoole-goes-off-the-boil-9679707.html


ah ok

13 char


----------



## Phil104

Another implication is that Tesco shoppers in at least these locations don't care what they drink and won't pay whatever H&H charge for the privilege or have read Jay Rayner and are wary of buying into the dream.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Phil104 said:


> Another implication is that Tesco shoppers in at least these locations don't care what they drink and won't pay whatever H&H charge for the privilege or have read Jay Rayner and are wary of buying into the dream.


Your first two points are likely , I would find it unlikely that the jay rayner effect will drive the tesco latte shoppers customers away

Jay who ?

Plus union do a range of roasts. Some pretty dark

Dunno what the blend in there will be

I would suspect it's at least medium ish


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Agree - H & H and third wave are focusing on a different segment of the market - witness where there's a Starbucks and the like near a decent indie. It will likely be very busy where the indie won't. My hunch is people go to Starbucks and the like because it is safe - coffee performs to their stereotype expectations whilst giving them the marketed 'added value' coffee experience. Going into an indie would be going outside their comfort zone and willingness to try something different.


----------



## Phil104

We should never underestimate Jay Rayner's tentacles (







)...it's a shame - I think his restaurant reviews are generally spot on. As it happens, I'm in Havant sometimes and although generally avoid Tescos would try H&H as my humble contribution to keeping them going.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Phil104 said:


> We should never underestimate Jay Rayner's tentacles (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )...it's a shame - I think his restaurant reviews are generally spot on. As it happens, I'm in Havant sometimes and although generally avoid Tescos would try H&H as my humble contribution to keeping them going.


I try to avoid tescos too , but the clear view water is so cheap ...


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Phil104 said:


> We should never underestimate Jay Rayner's tentacles (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )...it's a shame - I think his restaurant reviews are generally spot on. As it happens, I'm in Havant sometimes and although generally avoid Tescos would try H&H as my humble contribution to keeping them going.


Amen to that. Caught a few minutes of his Saturday 'kitchen cabinet' radio programme. Find the guy insufferable. They were doing an item on coffee but I couldn't listen to is as he kept cutting in on the expert who happened to be a scientist looking at what coffee can be paired with from a molecular point of view.


----------



## Daren

Phil104 said:


> Another implication is that Tesco shoppers in at least these locations don't care what they drink


 or maybe they do? The locations that are closing sound like they may be prime indie locations so perhaps the competition is grabbing their market share? Just a thought - I could be (usually am) talking bollox.

As well as closing 6 branches they have also opened 6 new ones this year (including one in my local Tesco) so things may not be as bad as it sounds


----------

